# BMs during illness



## Kei (Oct 27, 2009)

My daughter (F) was only diagnosed with type 1 diabetes at the end of July this year, and so far she's coping very well.  She hasn't had any real illnesses since the diagnosis, and her glucose levels have been fairly stable.  

Today we had a really rubbish day.  F's levels were quite high for part of the afternoon - up to 20 - although we managed to get them down again by bedtime.  The diabetes nurse wondered whether F might be "coming down with something", and just before bedtime she started crying and complaining of an earache, which we ended up having to treat with Nurofen before bed, so I'm thinking she might not be well.

Do the blood glucose levels normally go so high when they're not feeling well?


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

I found this kei its "sick day rules"


http://www.diabetes-healthnet.ac.uk...day_rules_for_patients_with_type1_insulin.pdf


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 28, 2009)

It is quite normal for infections to send blood sugars very high, (or low in some cases), so it's important to monitor more closely at these times and use insulin to bring them down as directed by your team. 

I know that at times blood sugar starts to raise just before the onset of any symptoms, so you might feel fine initially but have high blood sugar for no reason you can thinkin of and then later start to feel whatever infection was brewing. 

i hope F starts to feel better soon


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 29, 2009)

i went back to hospital because it must have been more then a cough turned out ear infection and throat aswell


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 29, 2009)

i read the sick days rules but is not so easy to apply on a 5 years old after 2 days  of drinking water and milk and they dont want to eat anymore


----------



## Kei (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Steff!  I've printed that information out for future reference.

F was a lot better the next morning.  She definitely has a cold, and her bloods have remained fairly high, but no ketones and not high enough to need a correcting dose.  The earache had gone by morning.


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks Steff!  I've printed that information out for future reference.
> 
> F was a lot better the next morning.  She definitely has a cold, and her bloods have remained fairly high, but no ketones and not high enough to need a correcting dose.  The earache had gone by morning.



no probs Kei sorry to hear she has the flu,, get well soon F xx


----------

